# Advice with attaching looped tubes to soft wood?



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

More of a general consensus than an actual question guys... I plan on conceding and speed drying my spalted yew fork in the microwave (well an old microwave at my parents house) and then I intend thanks to some free time and hopefully the UK being 8 degrees warmer to go into my workshop and shape/sand to 1500 grit with a CA Finish. My problem is the heart wood of the fork is substantially softer now it has become spalted than healthy Yew wood and I fear if I turn this into a ring shooter the rings would pull out. I exclusively shoot looped 2040 band sets and am aware of my options for attachment, rings , flat top with a valley carved in so the tubes draw equal and para cord tabs to name but a few... What kinds of attachment would suit this delicate wood and work with my looped band sets guys .... ? I am leaning to just cutting a groove into the top and securing the looped bandset with thera band strips ...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

leather tabs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you have covered the options pretty well. I would either tie the tubes on as you would flat bands (run the ends through a short section of larger diameter tube at the ties to keep them from slipping) or I would tie leather loops on (as you would flat bands) for gypsy tabs. But those are my preferences, and may not be yours.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I have seen tabs many times on the forum and never tried them and following the advice of some well respected member I may just try the tabs thanks Dayhiker and Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I would second Dayhikers leather tab recommendation. They have quickly become one of my favorite ways to band a natural.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would also recommend maby trying instead of leather if you dont have extra leather kicking around. Try some flat band you can make tabs out of them as well and if you have some old large tubes you could make a bunny ear style setup. Ultimatley it will be how you sling so somthing that suits your style and shooting technique will be the best. I would explore a little and see what works thats the fun part of the journey.

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> I would also recommend maby trying instead of leather if you dont have extra leather kicking around. Try some flat band you can make tabs out of them as well and if you have some old large tubes you could make a bunny ear style setup. Ultimatley it will be how you sling so somthing that suits your style and shooting technique will be the best. I would explore a little and see what works thats the fun part of the journey.
> 
> Cheers BC-Slinger


That fork is too pretty for rubber tabs. :wub:


----------

